# HO Cars/Trucks/Planes ect.



## zzlentz (Feb 21, 2011)

Will 97 cent matchbox cars work just as well for HO Scale.

What would be actual scale size? 5-15 dollars is a lot for such a small car online.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Most Matchbox and Hotwheels cars are closer to 1:64 (S scale) than HO however, the trucks tend towards HO a bit. Slot cars are advertised as HO but again, they are much closer to S.

I do work over the trucks a bit before I use them...strip the paint, mount better wheels copped from other cheesy truck sources...










BEFORE...










AFTER...

This one started life as a member of a $3 toy truck set sold as party favors...



















Hotwheels did have a line they said were 1:87 but that was a stretch...they were varying between 1:80 and 1:92---close enough but a bit deceptive to the undiscerning eye...the 2 on the right are examples...










...the 2 on the left are from the Wal-Mart Reel Rides offerings from a few years ago that were cheap...$2...and true HO scale.


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

We use HotWheels and Matchbox cars and the kids seem happy with that. But then again we dont go for realistic..........

Shay: Nice trucks!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Shay,

Great job on the double decker. How'd you do the side graphics? Really crisp, especially the animal shapes that blend into the green paint so well. Very impressive.

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Is that a 49 Mercury next to the hot rod?

Nice transformations of the vehicles you did.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> Shay,
> 
> Great job on the double decker. How'd you do the side graphics? Really crisp, especially the animal shapes that blend into the green paint so well. Very impressive.
> 
> TJ



I believe that was the before picture TJ.

I was going to say I like the zoo bus too.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Ohhh ...

Now I'm really embarrased. Very sorry about that. Please excuse me while I go hide in a deep hole somewhere for a while.

... sorry, Shay! 

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> Ohhh ...
> 
> Now I'm really embarrased. Very sorry about that. Please excuse me while I go hide in a deep hole somewhere for a while.
> 
> ...



I like the Zoo bus too, though I think it could use a little weathering.

You spelled embarrassed wrong too.

Go deeper.:laugh:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Ed,

Are you saying I don't know my "as" from my "***" ?!?!? 

Dohh!

TJ


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

tjcruiser said:


> Ed,
> 
> Are you saying I don't know my "as" from my "***" ?!?!?
> 
> ...


Oh, dear....

Actually still trying to find a suitable decal graphic from a kit or something that would work on the bus.

That is a '49 Merc and it shows just how _not_ HO scale they were... that Merc would realistically be at least as big as the Judge across from it, as they were pretty fair sized boats in their own right...and certainly not as small as that T-bucket next to it...


----------



## zzlentz (Feb 21, 2011)

What caught my eye were those huts. Did you weather them yourself?


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

zzlentz said:


> What caught my eye were those huts. Did you weather them yourself?


Thanks, yes I did...they're actually one hut carefully cut to look like two...


----------

